# MAC Bronzer for NC25



## *K_87* (Apr 3, 2008)

I really need a new bronzer. As I'm an NC25 in winter, which would you recommend? I was thinking either golden or refined golden. (bronze would be too dark?) From looking at posts on here, it would seem that refined golden is more shimmery/glittery, so I'm guessing golden would be best as I could contour with it? Unfortunatly I cant get down to MAC at the mo, so can't compare the two. Thanks for any advice


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 3, 2008)

i bought bronzing powder in golden a couple of weeks ago and i love it. with a lot of bronzers ive used in the past ive noticed they can be a bit on the orangey side but golden is perfect! it is less shimmery than refined golden but its the perfect 'tan' colour .
im nw20 for reference.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 4, 2008)

10000% agree ^^^

I use GOLDEN as well and I am NC25 in the winter
Absolutely PERFECT. It gives you a beautiful tanned glow without shimmer (i.e. MSF's) 
UGhhh I just love it its perfect


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 4, 2008)

oh and yes you can definately use to contour as well due to the lack of shiny shimmery factor.


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm NW20 and use Refined Golden, but only when I'm tanned. If you want to use it now, Golden is better.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm an NC27. I actually use NC43 as a bronzer & apply prizm or blushbaby blush to the apples of my cheeks


----------



## *K_87* (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. Looks like I shall be going for the golden bronzer then !


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 5, 2008)

im nw25 and i use refined golden as a bronzer. a mua helped pick it out for me


----------

